# Bulk Honey Buyers



## Dustin K (May 13, 2017)

Good morning, Ive been looking around for places that I could sell some honey in bulk bucket quantities, does anyone have any contacts in eastern iowa? I understand it wont bring as much as selling retail, I enjoy expanding and producing just not enough time right now to dedicate to retail sale. Thanks


----------



## ehandberg (Sep 2, 2018)

I was surprised (read shocked) about the lively discussion on this thread. I appreciated the contact information and references (mead book, bee mags, & Google).


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

If you put the word out that you have it for sell it will be gone.


----------

